# Swing Away Heat Press Or Clam Shell?



## pinkrage (Dec 20, 2007)

What Type Of Heat Press Is Best? The Swing Away Model Or The Clam Shell Model?

Why?


Pls Advise?

I Have Just Ordered A Swing Away Model And I Hope Its Not A Big Mistake.

Pls Advise
Thnks


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

I have both. I love the clam shell for garment vinyl, heat setting my DTG prints, heat transfers and dye sub on fabrics. I like the fact that mine will automatically pop open when the timer goes off so I can be off doing something else.

What I use the swing away for is thicker items or a garment I might have to make a jig for to heat press only a small area around a zipper or something. My swing (DK20S)away lowers straight down and will come in full contact with a thicker item (dye sub plaques, etc) that the clam shell doesn't handle as well. I do have to be attending it when the timer goes off to manually open the press. 

I also have an old Hix that is a clam shell that swings away. Only use it for my pre treating of dark garments for my DTG


----------



## pinkrage (Dec 20, 2007)

thaks for the info x


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, I suppose "Best" is a relative word - you can do fine with either. Here's a link from one of the preferred vendors. I think there are 6 videos on it. It should answer any questions you have. Also, check out the heat press section of the Forum - lot's of info there. Just type in: clam shell or swing away in the search box, and you'll get several threads. Good Luck!

Heat Press Yourself by: Josh Ellsworth


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

There are a couple of variables, first you have to consider do you have the room for a swing away as it takes some area to swing the platen away from your work area, the second thing is that what are you going to use it for?, I have both presses I use the swing away in sublimation a lot because I can come straight down on hard substrates. For the clam shell, I would get a floating upper platen style, it performs sort of like a swing but not quite, if your are doing mainly shirts this would be my choice, it cuts down the steps of pressing, with the swing you have that extra step of swinging the platen away, now the advantage of the swing is that you are not working with a hot surface directly above your work area,, so these are just a few examples, best of luck in 2008

R.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I suppose with a swing press you would have less chance of burning your knuckles.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I choose the clam shell due to room. 

I choose the Mighty Lite 11x15 and it opens very wide. Helps not burn the knuckles.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

pinkrage said:


> What Type Of Heat Press Is Best? The Swing Away Model Or The Clam Shell Model?
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...




I don't think one style is better than the other .... its simply a matter of personal preference.

In my case, I prefer the clam shell heat press. It uses less room and requires only one simple motion [down] to press a garment. Others will prefer the swing away.

Either type of press will work just fine .... you did not make a "big" mistake by purchasing a swing away.

Bob


----------



## pmmoore (Aug 9, 2016)

This is good to know, the swing away would probably work better with my baby onsie I do.


----------

